# do people actually judge you based on your facebook profile?



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

I've had thoughts of closing my facebook account
It's not the friends list because it will increase over time.. after I go to graduate school and meet people for the remainder of my 20s


It's the pics

I've been tagged with about 20+ pics and they all look pathetic to me. If I was a freshman, it would be okay.. but I'm a senior. I'm graduating late and it has pics of me taking alcoholic shots.. which I abhor. I wonder what people must be thinking
It shows that I don't have many friends and it makes me a bit insecure (?)

Should I show the human side of myself and not try to appear so perfect or would it be better to untag all of my pics and just keep one or so?
anyone else have thoughts of deactivating their account?


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Toss out the beer pictures, since some employers will use facebook to vet people; you can find news articles where they'll admit passing over a guy because his profile made him look like a hard drinker, etc. As for the rest, I can't see how it'd matter, unless they show you torturing cats or something.


----------



## kennybenny (May 8, 2005)

everyone judges each other within the first 10 seconds of looking at each other, on the web or not


----------



## Oberyn (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: do people actually judge you based on your facebook prof*



onlylordknows said:


> it has pics of me taking alcoholic shots.. which I abhor. I wonder what people must be thinking
> It shows that I don't have many friends and it makes me a bit insecure (?)


I don't think people read into it that much. The vast majority of people on facebook have pictures of them drinking. I mean, in college, drinking is pretty much "normal".

I have been tagged on some pretty ridiculous pictures.

As for future employment; any resonable employer will probably understand the drinking. They're definitely looking out for more illicit activities and references. I've heard rumors of companies that are archiving facebook profiles; and if that's the case, it might even be too late to simply remove your account.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

I just untag any photos I don't want showing up in my profile. I don't think any college students are going to take Facebook very seriously. I've said/done some really ridiculous stuff on Facebook and my friends only laugh and none of them have defriended me.

But true, it is good to consider what potential employers might think.


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

It makes me more depressed every time I look at it

I feel like when people meet me in real life, they see a different person but when we get to adding each other on facebook, they see the true side and it's embarassing. I want to get rid of all my pictures but I don't wanna offend anyone. 
I wanna show the human side instead of trying to always look perfect

I don't know.. it lowers my self esteem and don't know if it's good to have a profile for someone like me


----------

